# Any Fun DEF/ Diesel stories??



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

kmfinley93 said:


> I've had the station attendant RUN out of the store to stop me!


If you want to have a little fun, tell them you're using the green handle because you want to be "green". :grin:


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

This summer in my town a local countrymark station had some promotion going on with a radio station and for every gallon of fuel sold they were donating 50 cents a gallon to some soldiers charity, so I pull up in my CTD and they are like hey your at the wrong pump, the gas is up here. I am like thanks but this is a diesel. They are like oh I didn't know Chevy made that...yikes Chevy never really did advertise, go figure.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

I honestly think GM was afraid to advertise after what a &^%show the 80s Oldsmobiles were. I think they were hoping to just quietly slip a few thousand diesels onto the streets and see if word of mouth carried them.

I haven't seen any advertisements for the new Dura-rado either come to think of it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I get a lot less attention than I thought I would at fueling stations. I added a TURBODIESEL badge to my car and that has gotten a few people to say "I didn't know Chevy made a diesel". I think I may have even sold one to a guy - he seemed ready to go straight to the Chevy dealership and buy one once he realized they existed. 

I actually got way more attention putting diesel into my old Benzes in the past. i thought EVERYBODY knew that Mercedes made diesels. it was while fueling a Benz that the station attendant ran out to warn me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm surprised that hasn't happened yet with me or my wife.

Nobody was confused by me filling up the trunk in the street, either.


----------



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

Back when I had my 2009 Jetta TDI some gas stations still had the larger diesel fueling nozzles (Not the big semi quick fill) and they never fit in the filler tube so i was walking to the next pump to see if it had a smaller one... Someone comes up to me and asks if I'm looking for gas... Um no

Then when I still had my CTD I needed DEF so Kwik trip had it by the semi fuel pump section, some guy was like um what are you doing? So many people would tell me they didn't know chevy made a diesel car!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I still get told that people didn't realize Chevrolet makes a diesel car.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Most here don't realize the Cruze is a diesel. I would think that all the bad things of GM diesels would be a thing of the past and most wouldn't remember. Especially since the younger generation wasn't even born yet to a point to remember. 

I have yet to put DEF in mine. The dealer filled it up when they replaced the tank heater. When I do we have a truck stop close by that has DEF at the pump and it is cheaper than what I can get in the jug. So it will be interesting when I go to fill up my DEF tank, if anything at all will be said.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Our parents tell us about the older diesels with disgust in their voices.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

On the rare occasion I have my wife pick me up at the turnaround where a lot of people walk in/out of (turnstiles there), you'll see people do a double-take when they walk past the front of the car, when they hear that clearly-diesel idle. I always get a good kick out of that.


----------



## scidav87 (Feb 6, 2014)

My 2014 Cruze LUZ diesel I just deleted recently. NO MORE DEF, SCR, DPF, EGR etc. I really like it!


----------

